# Trent & Siege Enjoying Spring!! [pic heavy]



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

My two weirdos



























What a doll



























The two enjoying a snack during Chinese New Year



























Siegey Ouija


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

My wild coyote jackal AWD thing


















Malismile




































Happy day!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

REALLY REALLY HAPPY









And my baby bat/bear thing




































6 years old!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Who's this?









Trent wants treats!



























And of course, Siege has to be included too


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely dogs and lovely photos, as always! I get so excited when I see you've posted.


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow gorgeous pics and Super gorgeous pups! I am super jealous of the sun and the green and the blooms too! (our main colors here are still white and gray, and some brown starting to come out in the melting.)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! She makes him look like a hulk, doesn't she?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous pics! I so love that karma color on Trent. Also, those trees are beauteous.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Your pictures are always stunning. And LOVE the dogs!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

You always take such wonderful photos! Suppose it helps to have such gorgeous models though eh


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful photos, and beautiful dogs as always!

Totally jealous of the weather... We still have snow and ice over here..


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

I love Trent! Big handsome boy. Very healthy looking dogs.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Sibe said:


> Lovely dogs and lovely photos, as always! I get so excited when I see you've posted.


Awwfjdklsfjdlskfjds thank you so much for saying that! That makes me really happy 



LOSt said:


> Wow gorgeous pics and Super gorgeous pups! I am super jealous of the sun and the green and the blooms too! (our main colors here are still white and gray, and some brown starting to come out in the melting.)


Thank you so much! The beginning of spring when the cherry blossoms are in bloom is my favorite time of the year. 



sassafras said:


> Beautiful pictures! She makes him look like a hulk, doesn't she?


Thank you!!  Hah, she really, really does. She's this delicate little 40 lb deer and he's a lumbering 85 lb bear. 



jade5280 said:


> Gorgeous pics! I so love that karma color on Trent. Also, those trees are beauteous.


Thank you!! And I really love that collar, too, so glad I got it and absolutely LOVE Karma Collars' work. Their garnet leather is sooo pretty and shows up so well in the sun.



Sandakat said:


> Your pictures are always stunning. And LOVE the dogs!


Thank you so much, you and me both 



Foxes&Hounds said:


> You always take such wonderful photos! Suppose it helps to have such gorgeous models though eh


Thank you!! It absolutely does help haha, especially now that Siege has gotten the hang of posing!



taquitos said:


> Beautiful photos, and beautiful dogs as always!
> 
> Totally jealous of the weather... We still have snow and ice over here..


Thanks so much! I really wish we had at least a few weeks of snow, but we're definitely enjoying the sun.



Tyler_X said:


> I love Trent! Big handsome boy. Very healthy looking dogs.


Thank you!!  He's a fantastic dog, incredibly special to me.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, gorgeous in every way. Dogs, photos, background, everything. I'm insanely jealous. I also kinda want your dogs.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm jealous of gorgeous dogs, great talent and SPRING! =)~


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> Wow, gorgeous in every way. Dogs, photos, background, everything. I'm insanely jealous. I also kinda want your dogs.


Thank you, I really appreciate it! And LOL they're pretty great dogs, so unfortunately I'm quite attached to them 



BellaPup said:


> I'm jealous of gorgeous dogs, great talent and SPRING! =)~


Thank you so much!!! The weather's been gorgeous (okay well not today, it's raining today LOL!!), come on over!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

They are both so handsome! Love the pics!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

The trees! <3

Beautiful photography. Trent and Seige both look great!


----------

